# New Ariens opinion



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post. It looks like there's some great info here. Anyways, I finally got rid of my 1987 MTD and am looking at the new Ariens line. I think I've decided to go with the Platinum 24 as space is at a premium in my garage. I'm tired of my old snowblower bogging down in wet snow and at the snowplow berm at the end of the driveway so I want as much power as I can get while still being reasonable in cost. I was also looking at the Deluxe 28, but it has 40 less cc. Looks like it doesn't have hand warmers which isn't a huge deal. I'm seeing mixed stories as to if the 28 has auto turn, which I would like. So to make a long story short, is the Platinum 24 worth $400 more than the Deluxe 28 in your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, GWN!
I have to admit being biased, since I have a brand new P24 itching for her first snow. You will find lots of debate on this forum recently about just what you're asking about. The D28 does indeed have the auto-turn and also as you mentioned a smaller engine and a wider mouth. It also has smaller wheels, and a different chute rotation system. Hand warmers are optional.
Beyond that, they are pretty close. Don't let anyone sell you last year's model, we had one member with that experience.
You won't be far wrong with either choice, but for my needs the P24 was the perfect fit.
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

GreatWhiteNorth said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post. It looks like there's some great info here. Anyways, I finally got rid of my 1987 MTD and am looking at the new Ariens line. I think I've decided to go with the Platinum 24 as space is at a premium in my garage. I'm tired of my old snowblower bogging down in wet snow and at the snowplow berm at the end of the driveway so I want as much power as I can get while still being reasonable in cost. I was also looking at the Deluxe 28, but it has 40 less cc. Looks like it doesn't have hand warmers which isn't a huge deal. I'm seeing mixed stories as to if the 28 has auto turn, which I would like. So to make a long story short, is the Platinum 24 worth $400 more than the Deluxe 28 in your opinion? Thanks!


My MTD 5/22 with the Tecumseh 5hp used to bog like a dog until I repowered it with HF Predator 212cc engine. *I was going to suggest a repower but I see that you already got rid of your MTD*. Yes the Ariens Platinum series are nice but so are the Deluxe series and you could save some money by getting the Deluxe instead. I see the Ariens 24inch Platinum series is $1349.99. It is only a small amount of engine size 291cc vrs 254cc and a cast iron auger hub assembly that is the main differences between the 2 machines. How big is your driveway and how many inches of snow do you average per year? If you have a beast of a driveway and are in a heavily wooded area where branches and what not could be buried under the snow I would then get the Platinum since it has the cast iron auger gear case. Other wise if you live in the city and have a relatively small driveway I would get the Deluxe at 24 inches and save even more. By the way depending upon your mechanical ability you could have always repowered your old snow blower and shot it with some new paint. The biggest gripe I ever had about my MTD 5/22 was the poor running Tecumseh. I can build a beast of a snow blower for about $350.00 with my old Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8/26 if I repower it with an 11hp HF Predator 346cc engine. That with the Heavy duty all cast iron augers and 4 paddle deep impeller drum with a 2x4 inch Baler belt impeller kit would be a beast of a snow blower. I instead restored it to original condition(I did add the impeller kit though) with the Briggs 8hp and sadly it's not running the best right now and I need to replace the needle and seat for the float. I am also replacing the stock points with Magnetron ignition kit since electronic ignition is way more reliable.


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey GWN see my post "Is bigger better". I went through the same process you are going through now. Good luck.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> My MTD 5/22 with the Tecumseh 5hp used to bog like a dog until I repowered it with HF Predator 212cc engine. *I was going to suggest a repower but I see that you already got rid of your MTD*. Yes the Ariens Platinum series are nice but so are the Deluxe series and you could save some money by getting the Deluxe instead. I see the Ariens 24inch Platinum series is $1349.99. It is only a small amount of engine size 291cc vrs 254cc and a cast iron auger hub assembly that is the main differences between the 2 machines. How big is your driveway and how many inches of snow do you average per year? If you have a beast of a driveway and are in a heavily wooded area where branches and what not could be buried under the snow I would then get the Platinum since it has the cast iron auger gear case. Other wise if you live in the city and have a relatively small driveway I would get the Deluxe at 24 inches and save even more. By the way depending upon your mechanical ability you could have always repowered your old snow blower and shot it with some new paint. The biggest gripe I ever had about my MTD 5/22 was the poor running Tecumseh. I can build a beast of a snow blower for about $350.00 with my old Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8/26 if I repower it with an 11hp HF Predator 346cc engine. That with the Heavy duty all cast iron augers and 4 paddle deep impeller drum with a 2x4 inch Baler belt impeller kit would be a beast of a snow blower. I instead restored it to original condition(I did add the impeller kit though) with the Briggs 8hp and sadly it's not running the best right now and I need to replace the needle and seat for the float. I am also replacing the stock points with Magnetron ignition kit since electronic ignition is way more reliable.


Not to pick nits Gusto, but every Ariens 2 stage has the cast iron gear case and has for several years. If GWN goes down to the Deluxe 24, he loses the auto-turn which (as most of you are probably tired of me saying) is a must have. There are several other differences between the Deluxe 28 and the Platinum 24 like larger wheels and the Quick Turn chute control on the P24 as well as hand warmers, which depending on where he lives could be a significant feature. Where I live, we get temps of 40 below for a week or more at a time. You bet I like hand warmers. 
JMHO.
Larry


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Not to pick nits Gusto, but every Ariens 2 stage has the cast iron gear case and has for several years. If GWN goes down to the Deluxe 24, he loses the auto-turn which (as most of you are probably tired of me saying) is a must have. There are several other differences between the Deluxe 28 and the Platinum 24 like larger wheels and the Quick Turn chute control on the P24 as well as hand warmers, which depending on where he lives could be a significant feature. Where I live, we get temps of 40 below for a week or more at a time. You bet I like hand warmers.
> JMHO.
> Larry


Not to pick nits Larry but I just checked the gearcase on my little 5520 and it is aluminum, nor cast iron. Put a magnet to it and nothing. I know it's close to the bottom of the heap as far as Ariens but it is a two stage w/o cast iron gearcase. ( I wish it was!)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Not to pick nits Gusto, but every Ariens 2 stage has the cast iron gear case and has for several years. If GWN goes down to the Deluxe 24, he loses the auto-turn which (as most of you are probably tired of me saying) is a must have. There are several other differences between the Deluxe 28 and the Platinum 24 like larger wheels and the Quick Turn chute control on the P24 as well as hand warmers, which depending on where he lives could be a significant feature. Where I live, we get temps of 40 below for a week or more at a time. You bet I like hand warmers.
> JMHO.
> Larry


Yes Larry, I agree hand warmers are nice when it is 40 below zero. Auto turn does sounds like a nice feature too especially for a larger heavier machine but My 22 inch* high powered now* MTD is small enough and light enough for me to swing around quickly when I want to turn. The much heavier Gilson made Montgomery Wards 8/26 will most likely be much less so than the smaller lighter 22 inch MTD. As to larger wheels you could go out and buy them if you need to and put them on your machine for usually less than the price difference being charged by the manufacturer.* Lately it seems like this forum is turning into a braggarts paradise about who has the fanciest and most expensive snow blower or recommending the one with the most horsepower at a big price premium or the biggest clearing width and the most bells and whistles.* I like the posts that have to do with fixing your snow blower or ones that give good reasonable recommendations on what to buy based upon your snow removal needs rather than always recommending the 1 year old $4000 brand new Yamaha for a great price? over the new but 1/3 the cost Craftsman like the one were the guy was "Trolling" anyway since he already owns an expensive Yamaha according to an earlier post of his. Unlike you, winter here last but 4 months so I can't justify or recommend to someone to spend all that money on something that sits 8 months out of the year. If you have lots of snow and real cold weather like you do and lots of turning then the* Ariens is a great machine plus at $1349.99 for the Platinum 24 inch model it's still some what affordable too. I do like the Ariens brand since they make a variety of machines for all needs and some are quite affordable too.* Plus those $4000 tracked monster machines by Yamaha and Honda can be real bears to turn I heard and I am getting a bit put off with all the one-up-man-ship stuff going on the forum lately and miss the reasonable advice and the small engine repair information that I used to see more often.* That is why I joined because I like the good advice and people sharing their knowledge on small engines and how to repair stuff rather than just recommending to go out and buy the biggest and baddest whether you think you need it or not. Just my 2 cents anyway*

Mark


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Mark, please read the OP. The new member asked for an opinion on a new Ariens.
Enough said.
Larry


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Now now guys. Let's all get along. I appreciate everyone's opinion. I am in Minnesota so our winters are long, cold and usually accompanied by a lot of snow. We already had our first shovelable snowfall last week. I've always had a used snowblower but I always end up fixing it more than using it because previous owner didn't take care of it. This time I'm buying new because I don't have the time to keep repairing with a 4 and 1 year old in the house...haha.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Not to pick nits Larry but I just checked the gearcase on my little 5520 and it is aluminum, nor cast iron. Put a magnet to it and nothing. I know it's close to the bottom of the heap as far as Ariens but it is a two stage w/o cast iron gearcase. ( I wish it was!)


Sorry for the misdirection Joe. I meant to say every new Ariens has a CI gearbox and has for several years. I left out the word new.  
My bad.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I am not a bell and whistle kind. However if you were walking behind that machine all day bigger would be better. Heat and comfort would be nice.

If you are doing your own driveway and maybe a couple more the smaller should be great. By the time your hands would get cold your feet probably will be as well and you will want to go in. Unless someone knows of a snowblower with feet warmers.

I would go cheaper, turning....I put my big goon butt behind something and it turns, warmers....I have gloves.

And most importantly...I like my money in my pocket.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, the bells and whistles I can do without, but the extra power would be nice. About 4-5 times last winter my 5hp MTD failed to move the wet heavy snow and I ended up shoveling.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

GreatWhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, the bells and whistles I can do without, but the extra power would be nice. About 4-5 times last winter my 5hp MTD failed to move the wet heavy snow and I ended up shoveling.


I hated my 5hp Tecumseh too. I just put a Predator 212cc on mine and now it throws snow 40 feet. I bet the work you had to do on your snow blower was with the Tecumseh to start it and keep it running. Check out my video on you-tube under mrgustoguy


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Actually it always started on the first pull and ran good until last year when it would want to die as soon as I pushed it into avg depth snow. It's chute was messed up, had major rust issues, sometime threw sparks when I engaged the drive and leaked oil. I got it for free about 10 years ago, so I can't complain. But it was definitely time for an upgrade.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Sorry for the misdirection Joe. I meant to say every new Ariens has a CI gearbox and has for several years. I left out the word new.
> My bad.


That's ok Larry. Just when I read your post I got all excited because I thought I had already determined that it was indeed aluminum and was gettin' happy that I might be wrong. Dang. There's a few times I wish I was wrong and this was one of them.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> I hated my 5hp Tecumseh too. I just put a Predator 212cc on mine and now it throws snow 40 feet. I bet the work you had to do on your snow blower was with the Tecumseh to start it and keep it running. Check out my video on you-tube under mrgustoguy


I had a Tecumseh engine on my first snowblower and it never failed to start and the snowblower always did what I asked of it no matter the condition of the snow. Served me faithfully for 18 years. As a matter of fact I had two Tecumseh powered snowblowers that always answered the call. Now I have *two more* Tecumseh powered blowers and I feel confident they'll do fine. Every company turns out a lemon or two. You apparently had one of them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what gustoguy isn't telling in his post is that he doesn't know how far the 212 motor throws snow without the impeller kit he installed
there are a few members that purchased new ariens snowblowers and other than the features that were important to them don't have an opinion on the machine because it hasn't been used yet
you've been out with a snowblower before so i'm sure you have the proper gear to keep you warm while removing snow so heated grips shouldn't make much of a difference to you. depending on the weight of the machine the auto turn feature may be desirable


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Mark, I think you will find that with any forum you are going to have a bell curve of contributors. But the benefit of a forum like this is understanding the posts, filtering out what is useful and what isn't for you. I'm a frequent contributor to several car forums. Every year around this time, you have an influx of new owners buying the new model and commenting on how great it is or others buying the outgoing models and talking about the deep discounts they received. Then you have the regular contributors in the middle talking about the ways they have altered or maintained their vehicles. Every comment has value to someone at some point or another.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Wise words Garnet.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Cab looks great Blue Hill!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I am not a bell and whistle kind. However if you were walking behind that machine all day bigger would be better. Heat and comfort would be nice.
> 
> If you are doing your own driveway and maybe a couple more the smaller should be great. By the time your hands would get cold your feet probably will be as well and you will want to go in. Unless someone knows of a snowblower with feet warmers.
> 
> ...




I feel that with Snow blowers today most of them are pretty decent quality however there a few cheap brands that I would not buy like bottom of the rung MTD's for example since they are really flimsily made or a single stage machine for me since I live in Minnesota and we can get a foot of snow from one storm and a single stage pretty much chokes on a foot of snow. Low cost yet decent two Stage snow blowers such as an Ariens Snow-Tek 24 inch for about $699.99 will handle most every ones snow removal needs unless you were to live in an area that gets 10 feet of snow per year or winter lasts 8 months per year.
I tend to spend my money on my property such as my home and enjoy saving money and putting it in my 401k and I would never think of spending $4000 on a snow blower since I can't justify spending huge amounts of money on something you may only use 4 months out of the year at most. In 2011-2012 winter I only used my snow blower once. I believe in getting a decent quality machine for a decent price that will be able to handle your snow removal needs. So my recommendations for new machines will be for lower cost Ariens units or Toro's or top of the line yet affordable MTD's or Craftsman's that get good impartial reviews such as on snow blower direct or other comparable sites. Lately on the forum it's been about what's better a top of the line Honda or a Yamaha or a perhaps a top of the line Ariens which is more affordable than either the Honda or the Yamaha. I like the Ariens Platinum with auto turn in the 24 inch for about $1399 is about the top of the line I would recommend for personal home snow removal since any thing more unless you are using it for professional snow removal business is over kill.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, from all the research I've done, although a bit more expensive, I think the Platinums are a decent mix of features with a middle of the road price.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I rarely buy anything new when I know I can buy used and make it work. I needed just a small two stage. Got that Ariens 5520 from craigslist. Minor fire damage. $40.00 Later it looks and runs like a new machine and actually has seen very little use. I now have a fine, small blower for under $100.00. See my thread "Look what followed me home". Pics there. 
And the reality of it is that I just like to resurrect old machinery. I guess it takes all kinds...:


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just to be clear when I said go cheaper it was between the two ariens models he was looking at. Not to look at an even cheaper one.

But with care and going easy when necessary even the very low end cheap jobs have a place.

Me ...I like the really old stuff


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I rarely buy anything new when I know I can buy used and make it work. I needed just a small two stage. Got that Ariens 5520 from craigslist. Minor fire damage. $40.00 Later it looks and runs like a new machine and actually has seen very little use. I now have a fine, small blower for under $100.00. See my thread "Look what followed me home". Pics there.
> And the reality of it is that I just like to resurrect old machinery. I guess it takes all kinds...:


 I am that way too. I seldom if never buy any top of the line stuff and I like to wrench on things and paint them up nice and make them better stronger and faster like I did to my old MTD. I would rather spend my money on things with lasting value and an overkill brand new expensive snow blower is not one of those things. I see banter about who's got the biggest and baddest stuff as being silly and otherwise leading inexperienced people who are looking for good sound advice here on SBF down the path of getting way more snow blower than they could ever need. I guess if you want to buy that tricked out fancy snow blower go for it it's your money, but don't buy it just because some one recommended you should only get the top of the line. I like that I can take an existing product like my old snow blower (resurrect old machinery) and fix it up with a new engine and impeller kit and make it work for me at a big price savings over buying even an entry level 2 stage snow blower. My wife says no more restorations. And I agree with her. I will take my own advice and only get something if I really have a need for it.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess it all depends on how much free time a guy has. With a full time job and two young kids my free time is pretty much zero...haha.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

GreatWhiteNorth said:


> I guess it all depends on how much free time a guy has. With a full time job and two young kids my free time is pretty much zero...haha.


My youngest is now 17 and I work too and I am like wise not retired with too much time on my hands either. I just like to wrench on things and I guess I am a bit of a cheap skate at heart and I like to resurrect old equipment like Joe does and my blower was in decent shape yet the engine was not running the best so I replaced the engine and It has been working for me now. If time was money I would be penny wise and pound foolish since I will often spend my time doing things that many people will hire someone to do. I even do my own brakes at home too since I can often do them for as little a $25 dollars per axel unless I need to replace the rotors then it's about $75.00 which I have done too rather then spend $150 dollars to $300 at a garage for the same thing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

td5771 said:


> I am not a bell and whistle kind. However if you were walking behind that machine all day bigger would be better. Heat and comfort would be nice.
> 
> If you are doing your own driveway and maybe a couple more the smaller should be great. By the time your hands would get cold your feet probably will be as well and you will want to go in. Unless someone knows of a snowblower with feet warmers.
> 
> ...


Snowblower with feet warmers? Obviously you have not done any research in the way of V8 snowblowers. Antifreeze runs through the handlebars to act as hand warmers and a rear facing radiator to keep your feet and everything else warm.

For the man with everything - the V8 snowblower


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Ooooh! I'll take two. One for the front of the house and one for the back. Oh wait. I haven't won the lottery yet.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Snowblower with feet warmers? Obviously you have not done any research in the way of V8 snowblowers. Antifreeze runs through the handlebars to act as hand warmers and a rear facing radiator to keep your feet and everything else warm.
> 
> For the man with everything - the V8 snowblower
> 
> ...


 
That has got to be a one of a kind snow blower. He must have built it himself. I like the metal flames effect on the drift cutters. V8 engine with a supercharger even. How many driveways per gallon of gas can this machine do? This is the very definition of the word overkill. Even a top of the line Honda or Yamaha looks sensible in comparison to this. Plus with a distance of 126 feet on the discharge you could throw it over your next door neighbors yard into the yard next to his yard. crazy


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, you guys are looking for overkill, sensibility and practicality all rolled into one?

Then you need the Ariens customized by thebestyoucanget


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> I am that way too. I seldom if never buy any top of the line stuff and I like to wrench on things and paint them up nice and make them better stronger and faster like I did to my old MTD. I would rather spend my money on things with lasting value and an overkill brand new expensive snow blower is not one of those things. I see banter about who's got the biggest and baddest stuff as being silly and otherwise leading inexperienced people who are looking for good sound advice here on SBF down the path of getting way more snow blower than they could ever need. I guess if you want to buy that tricked out fancy snow blower go for it it's your money, but don't buy it just because some one recommended you should only get the top of the line. I like that I can take an existing product like my old snow blower (resurrect old machinery) and fix it up with a new engine and impeller kit and make it work for me at a big price savings over buying even an entry level 2 stage snow blower. My wife says no more restorations. And I agree with her. I will take my own advice and only get something if I really have a need for it.[/quote
> 
> So far in here, when someone asks what type/size blower they should purchase I've seen pretty sound advice given. The requisite questions are always asked. Driveway size/length, EOD problems, Dark or lighted area etc.
> But, by the same token, after seeing the conditions some of the guys here have to deal with I might be tempted to buy a new, big, powerful, well lit blower with hand warmers and etc. I'll spend what it takes to get the job done. Honestly, if I never have to move one more snow flake I'd be happy but I dkn't believe it'll work out that way. I'm done. No more on this topic.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Well $400,00 dollars is a lot of money,i'd go with the deluxe 28
if you can live without the hand warmers ..& you can always add them on 
later. I'm not sure about the auto turn, my deluxe 28 has the trigger on the left handle ( its not autoturn. ) If your short on space or the wife is going to use it than maybe the 24.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

2014 deluxe 28 has the auto-turn.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

So basically it looks like I'd be paying the extra $400 for handwarmers, the automatic chute control, a bit larger tires, 2 extra HP and an extra 2 lb/ft of torque. Hmm...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

That's it GW, in a nutshell. Cue Jeopardy thinking music.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Could care less about everything except for the 2 extra HP.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

My opinion only, but I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. I'll be honest, it's been 45 years since I last ran a snowblower, and that was Dad's old Simplicity single stage (no such thing as 2 stage, back then) that attached to the front of the garden tractor, so what I know about blowing snow nowadays you could stick in your eye. But when I decided last March in the middle of the worst winter ever in these parts, I researched the heck out of snowblowers,based on what I had conceived as MY needs. I was lifting snow with a shovel 8 feet at the end, to keep my trails through the snow banks in my yard clear so that the melt water could get away from my house. I wanted maneuverability and power, in a smaller package, so as not to sacrifice maneuverability. Right or wrong, I chose what I chose and I'll live with my choice. It remains untried because we've had no snow yet, but I still think it's right for me. At the end of the day, you'll have to do what I did. Weigh your options against the available solutions, hold your breath and pull the trigger. There's lots of help and advice on this forum and lord knows I asked a ton of questions to the good and patient members here, but ultimately, the decision (and the cash) is yours.
Good luck GW.
Larry


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

Nicely put!


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Well said Blue Hill.


----------

